# اللحام ملفات باللغة العربية اتمني ان تفيد الجميع علي الرابط



## شريف ميهوب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

www.esnips.com/web/foxdk


اتمني ان تكون اول مشاركة لي مفيدة للجميع .... لاتنسونا من دعائكم 

شريف ميهوب


----------



## hanyacad (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي علي هذا الكتاب القيم
فهو فعلا مفيد


----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود حقا افتنا


----------



## oiler_baroon (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أخى شريف وأتمنى أن تكمل هذة سلسلة اللحام باللغة العربية


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## م.ابويحيى (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك .......


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## oiler_baroon (19 ديسمبر 2006)

رجاء الرد على طلبى وشكرااا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*رد سريع*

أخي العزيز اتمني ان تكتمل هذه السلسلة ولكن لظروف امتحاناتي لا استطيع ان اجلس لفترات علي الكمبيوتر.... ان شاء الله تكمل بس بعد انتهاء امتحانات التيرم الاول
مع التحية


----------



## شريف ميهوب (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ألاخ/ oiler_baroon بعد السلام انا والله اتمني ان اعرف لك اسم غير هذا الاسم أولا

بالنسبة لرسالتك والله ما قرأتها الا الان علي ال***** .. ولا تؤاخذني علي تأخيري عليك 
بالنسبة لملفات اللحام التي هي باللغة العربية هذا هو الموجود عندي الان .. أما بالنسبة للملفات باللغة الانجليزية فعندي كتب فيها وهذه احد العينات :
Welding of ALuminum and Its Alloy 

:28: http://rapidshare.de/files/20321928/Mathers_-_Welding_of_Aluminum_and_its_Alloys__CRC_2002_.rar

وأنا أسف لتأخري عليك في الرد وذلك لظروف الامتحانات


----------



## oiler_baroon (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك ياباشمهندس


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

shokran 3la haza al moghoood fe3lan afdatana allah yakramak


----------



## memo star (20 أكتوبر 2007)

بالفعل مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## heart engineering (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عامر سيد محمود (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير بس اريد كتاب يتحدث عن لحام الالمنيوم اذا امكن واريد نتعرف على بعض وسلامي اخوك المهندس


----------



## زيد جبار (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد1970 (4 يونيو 2009)

شكرا للك اخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Waleed Morsy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا رائع 10000000:67:0 شكر


----------



## Waleed Morsy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا رائع 10000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## Waleed Morsy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا رائع 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## Waleed Morsy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا رائع 10000 مليون شكرا


----------



## محمود33 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

العزيز اتمني ان تكتمل هذه السلسلة ولكن لظروف امتحاناتي لا استطيع ان اجلس لفترات علي الكمبيوتر.... ان شاء الله تكمل بس بعد انتهاء امتحانات التيرم الاول


----------



## محمود33 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ممتاز جدا رائع 10000 مليون شكرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## aalaa_designer (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرااا


----------



## رعد ابو محمد (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## على هارون (20 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## باسم عمارة (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mom68 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز واثاب الله والدتك بالدرجات العلى في الجنة


----------



## سليمان المحل (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ششششششششششكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد حلمى شنانة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

هو فين الرابط ده يابشمهندسس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمد ابايزيد (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## samirsam (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير​


----------



## الصباريني (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا اخي علي هذا المجهود حقا افتنا*​


----------

